
The End of the 268 Teledildonics Patent - andyonthewings
https://www.metafetish.com/2018/08/16/the-end-of-the-268-teledildonics-patent/
======
DarkWiiPlayer
Not sure what I just read, but yeah, patent parking sucks.

